# EX15 - Residency or not, for work!



## J7mbo (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been given a job offer in Mallorca, Spain. The probationary period is 3 months there (this is relevant further down).

They (a large, international company) have advised me to fill an EX15 form for an NIE, to enable me to get a Social Security Number and bank account once I fly over there so I can start working with them.

I'm currently filling in the EX15 form, but I have a few questions:

Section 4: Am I ticking ONLY "NIE" or do I need to choose "certificate" + "residency" as well?

Section 4.4: Am I ticking "visit" or "residency"? I will be living and working there for up to 3 months, but passing the probationary period is not guaranteed. So I assume this is why I don't fill in an EX18?

I am visiting the Spanish Consulate in the UK to submit this tomorrow.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

J7mbo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been given a job offer in Mallorca, Spain. The probationary period is 3 months there (this is relevant further down).
> 
> ...


:welcome:
The EX15 is only for a NIE. You will need that to get a SS number when you arrive. I'd tick 'visit' for now & register as resident with the EX18 once you know if you are staying


----------



## J7mbo (Aug 3, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> The EX15 is only for a NIE. You will need that to get a SS number when you arrive. I'd tick 'visit' for now & register as resident with the EX18 once you know if you are staying


Excellent, that makes sense. Thank you very much for a prompt response!


----------

